# ICK Questions!!!!!



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have a quick question about ICK.... If all of my fish die because of ick ( which of course i hope they dont)..., Will i have to do any thing with the tank such as clean it out, change filters, etc ?

THanks, Bam204


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

If all your fish died, the free swimming stage of the ich parisite would have no host, and would die. 10 days or so fish free should mean no ich.

But, it is usually the "cure" that kills the fish, no ich itself. What method are you using to treat it?

Since I started using the heat/salt method, I havn't lost a single fish due to an ich outbreak.

Burt


----------



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

I usually use the heat and salt method myself, i did it for 5 days, nothing got better, so i switched to using the Jungle Tank Buddies Ick tablets... Never used them before, but decided to try them since my usuaul way was not working.

Thanks,
Bam204


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Heat speeds up the life cycle of the parasite, so things may appear worse before they get better.

Are you sure it's ich? The white areas aren't cottony or fuzzy looking, are they?

I prefer meds with formalin and malachite green. They work quickly, and I've never lost a fish to ich, and I've been keeping fish for 30+ years.

Kim


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

It takes more thatn 5 days to cure Ich using heat & salt OR meds. I have never had the heat/salt method not work and I have treated many times including helping my disabled brother with his tank outbreaks. You just have to be patient and keep the heat up until there are no visible spots left. (usually at least 10 days) I reduce my heat slowly but usually keep my salt levels up for about a week after the last visible signs. (usually Clown loaches or cat fish are the last to shake Ich) I, too, have never lost a fish to Ich.


----------



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you guys for your information... After using the tablets for two days, there is barely any spots left on my fish. I will continue to treat for at least 10 days after. But I do not want to keep using the tablets, so i would like to go back to the heat and salt method. The way that i ahve always done it is turn the heat up to 85-86 degress and add one table spoon per 10 gallons. Is this the heat and salt method that you guys use???? Please give me your helpfull suggestions.

Thanks,
Bam204


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> The way that i ahve always done it is turn the heat up to 85-86 degress and add one table spoon per 10 gallons. *Is this the heat and salt method that you guys use???? *


No. 

For detailed instruction on treating ick check out the ick article linked below.

Briefly: 
_Using heat AND salt together to treat ick:_ 
Salt: 2-3 Tablespoons per five gallons of water. (Salt is sodium chloride--plain table salt without any additives. The Aquarium Salt that can be purchased in most fish stores will work fine. Dissolve the salt first and add it gradually over several hours time)
Heat: 80-82 degrees. (At these slightly raised temps the life cycle of the parasite is speeded up so that the salt and other meds can be effective.)

_Using either salt alone or heat alone to treat ick:_
Salt alone: 4-5 tablespoons per five gallons
Heat alone: 86+ (Heat raised this high is suppose to outright destroy the parasite BUT because water holds less O2 at higher temps some fish have a bad reaction to heat being raised this high. I think you're better off doing the combination of heat and salt rather than heat alone)

Treatment must continue for a minimum of ten days and then for at least three days after you see the last white spot.

Its important to start any ick treatment with a large partial water change and gravel siphoning. This will help to reduce the overall numbers of ick parasite in your tank.

It's all in the ick article linked below. 8)

Robin


----------



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you so much for the information... i will use the heat and salt method that you have given me... I have been performing daily 30% water changes ever since i saw the ick. one more question.... When i perfrom daily water changes during treatment, do i add the amount of salt for the whole tank, or just for the new water????

Thanks,
bam204


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Only replace the amount of salt applicable to the amount of water you remove.

Kim


----------



## ajl (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you have to add the salt every day?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No...You only replace the amount you remove that is applicable to the water change.


----------

